# Phyllobates lugubris!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

So I just got my group of adults!!! They are really cool looking. Anyone else working with them?


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

post some pictures!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Not my photo but it is of 2 of my group. I'll post some more tnite when I get home.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i lost my group, i hope more people start workign with them.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

Julio said:


> i lost my group, i hope more people start workign with them.


Too Bad to hear,,

They look nice, Good addition!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

NICE FROGS!!!!!

That looks like he's carrying like 4 tads on his back!

nice addition


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey congrats Ray! Glad they came in good shape.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, I'm totally psyched. Teaching right now (in break) but will get some photos up tnite!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Dammm, you got a group of 5? lucky you!! now get them breeding.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

will do. yeah, think its a 3.2 though the smallest is a juvie. they have already started calling from their QT!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

and we have eggs!!!


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

out of control man . . . congrats! You have any belly shots of these guys? Looks like it could be pretty stunning!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Very nice Ray, congrats! 





stemcellular said:


> and we have eggs!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Finally, a large clutch of wriggling tadpoles! Been getting poor clutches for a while but after shutting them down and restarting them looks like a really healthy clutch!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's awesome Ray!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet deal man!!


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

They look great mate, best of luck with them

I have some of these as well, 5 at the moment. They were my first species of dart. Brillient little frogs and a good starter species i found. Mine are the puerto Viejo morph.
My female seems to have gone off breeding at the moment but i have had froglets from them in the past.
Heres some pics


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Nice Ray.....mine just call and call...no breeding yet. Hopefully in a month i'll have my tanks and set them up. Maybe a change in scenery will help.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

That's great Ray! Put me on your wait list...


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome frogs. I don't hear too much about them on here. Do they act like terribilis, or are they more shy?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

They are more like vitattus, they can be bold at times. They are very small though compared to Terribillis, they are about the size of a large anthonyi species.

Interesting species, however only a few people are wroking with them. Also they can be trciky to breed.

I've had mine for six mos. they call constantly and I've seen a little courting but no eggs yet.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

They are pretty bold and have a gorgeous call, very underappreciated frogs.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I guess I should keep my eyes out for juvies for sale then.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, if you can find them they are a wonderful species to work with.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just found more tads developing!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Julio said:


> Dammm, you got a group of 5? lucky you!! now get them breeding.


Took me a year, Julio, but here you go:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty sweet Ray, keep them coming


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Took me a year, Julio, but here you go:


Congrats to you! How large are the clutches? They look very similar to vittatus, are they of comparibale size? I saw them compared to anthonyi(size comparison), but I have never worked with that species... 

Again, great work, and I am glad your patience paid off!

JBear


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Much smaller than vittatus but way more bold!

Thanks, I really hope to get them and the other locale of P. lugubris I have going strong!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

What is an average clutch size? Where are they depositing the eggs? Are you pulling eggs or allowing the parents to do the job? Sorry so many questions, there is not a lot of info out there about these!

JBear


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Standard for Phyllobates species, deposited in cocohut or horizontal film canisters tucked in leaf litter. I've been pulling the tads since they tend to get stomped if left to be transported.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is their call similiar to vittatus? Do you have an audio recording?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

New home as part of the frog room makeover. They seem to be enjoying it.






























And a bunch of excess marcgravia


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweet!!....


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good seeing you today, amigo!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Great looking new tank you have for them. Good luck and keep up the breeding.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

that is one sweet setup. Simplistic.. I love it. Nice plants and all! and of course the frogs love it. Who wouldnt?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Same here it was good to catch up on things hit me up when u come down we'll go out for a beer


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool frog they look alot like my p.vittatus .


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------

